# New Audi Photo?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anyone know where one can find a hi res photo of this photo: 










Its the same as last years photo, but the thr R15 plus edited in, an official Audi Sport Photo

Its at the http://www.audi-motorsport.info/ on the main page

Thanks


----------

